# Is this HDR?



## pictureperfect84 (Aug 30, 2012)

500px / Photo "Child protest" by Adrian Sommeling

Im in love with this image. Is the HDR? I want to see if I can find some tutorials because I love everything about this image.


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 30, 2012)

pictureperfect84 said:


> 500px / Photo "Child protest" by Adrian Sommeling
> 
> Im in love with this image. Is the HDR? I want to see if I can find some tutorials because I love everything about this image.



I don't know if its even real... I think its fake... graphic art me thinks.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 30, 2012)

THIS IS A BANNED TOPIC!!!!!! YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DISCUSS WHAT IS AND IS NOT HDR!!!!!!!

Run. Before big brother catches up.

----

For what it's worth, if it's not a composite - it's not HDR. The photographer may have used strobed to balance the subject with the background.

Look at me. I'm such a rebel!


----------



## pictureperfect84 (Aug 30, 2012)

What are you talking about? Banned topic?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL. Nothing. Don't worry about it. I'm just being a smartass.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> THIS IS A BANNED TOPIC!!!!!! YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DISCUSS WHAT IS AND IS NOT HDR!!!!!!!
> 
> Run. Before big brother catches up.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that the banned aspect was more along the lines of creationist vs naturalist, not "was HDR used to render this photograph" 

I would bet money that is a composite shot.  It might even be a digital "painting".  Whatever it is, I can't imagine it being anywhere near "SOOC" lol


----------



## pictureperfect84 (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL. interesting. Pretty neat tho whatever it is.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 30, 2012)

The kids are definitely lit by a different source than the sun. Judging by the vegetation, I'm willing to guess that it is at least tonemapped. I see why you'd be asking. But there is certainly two different things going on here. I'm not even 100% sure that the kids were all taken with the same lens, or if they were, they were taken with the same lens as the background... not 100% sure on that one though.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 30, 2012)

That looks more like a collage of assembled photos. The lighting is off and the shadows dont look right. The spray is fake. Its not a bad job, and its not an HDR.


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 30, 2012)

Just by looking at all his other work I would have to agree with said comments. It is probably a combination of real images, HDR backgrounds, Photoshop paintings/digital effects and composited together.

Thanks for sharing this guy has some skillzzzzzz


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 30, 2012)

He's got some BEAUTIFUL stuff in his image stream!!!


----------



## that1guy (Aug 31, 2012)

this guy is good his work is very similar to David Hill.... 

i can tell he def uses topaz


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

that1guy said:


> i can tell he def uses topaz



Where could one possibly go wrong? :roll:


----------

